# Game with other unix/linux users



## module0000 (Feb 11, 2010)

Once a week we several of us pile in for a few hours of *nix gaming. We play any multiplayer game for linux, lately that's included Urban Terror, Blood Frontier, Teeworlds, Assault Cube, and a few lesser known games we can cram onto our servers.

Our normal game time is Sunday afternoon(3pm EST), but we always end up playing more through the week. Stop by and chat with us on IRC at #lxgc or irc.freenode.net - or http://lxgc.gwos.org

We call ourselves the Linux Gaming Cabal, but any *nix is welcome to participate.

Hope to see some of you join the fragging!

PS: This sundays games are Warsow and Assaultcube.


----------



## darkshadow (Feb 12, 2010)

*!*

I dont know gaming on linux or unix system is unlikly idea for me , we have to admit that windows superior in this field,  buy a windows you will be more happy gamers , rather than playing incomplete or buggy game , game is wide field it need graphics designer an idea and at last  a good programer


----------



## ericbsd (Feb 12, 2010)

darkshadow said:
			
		

> I dont know gaming on linux or unix system is unlikly idea for me , we have to admit that windows superior in this field,  buy a windows you will be more happy gamers , rather than playing incomplete or buggy game , game is wide field it need graphics designer an idea and at last  a good programer



Its people like you making gaming on BSD, Mac, Linux, Solaris worsted then it realy are. People like you don't wont break the standard.

I only game on open source now because Microsoft put an expensive standard in this world. Buy buy and buy oh and buy!!!

I don't know if you are a good gamer but all new game have so many bug on its to hilarious.

pretty mush of the open source programmer are better then close source programmer.

oh and buy again!!!!


----------



## ericbsd (Feb 12, 2010)

module0000
Thanks!!! If I have times to play with you some day it will be fun and nice.


----------



## CodeBlock (Feb 12, 2010)

I play UrT (Urban Terror) sometimes. Generally I only do jump maps, I find them the most fun. I maintain a game server for EighthBit (an IRC network I help run) -- Urban terror: games.eighthbit.net for fighting, games.eighthbit.net:27962 for jumps. I'm usually on jumps a few times a day, but not to the point of being addicted to it. After all, I do enjoy programming more than playing games.


----------



## module0000 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who showed up, had a great time.  Hope to see some more of you next Sunday!


----------

